# Giant/Liv Intrigue/Hail Erfahrung oder Empfehlung



## _Vader (4. November 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bräucht mal eure Hilfe. Eine Freundin von mir will sich ein neues Bike zulegen und ich fungiere als Berater.
Sie fährt schon länger Mountainbike und hat einen schnellen abfahrtslastigen Fahrstil, allerdings meiner Meinung nach nicht auf einem Niveau welches ein Endurobike erfordert. Natürlich will ich Ihr nicht nur aufgrund meiner subjektiven Einschätzung das falsche Bike empfehlen. Einerseits will ein Enduro ja auch bergauf getreten werden und da das Fahrprofil eigtl nur lange höhenmeterreiche Touren beinhaltet (Ihr Freund fährt eine Hardtailcarbonrennfeile) halte ich das für suboptimal und andererseits hat Sie Spaß beim bergabbrettern und ich will Sie darin nicht beschneiden. 

Bei uns in der Nähe gibts einen guten Bikeladen, der Giant und Liv vertreibt und der Verkäufer hat Sie sofort auf das neue Hail Advanced 1 gestoßen. Klar die Geo ist ein bisschen anders als vom Intrigue (eher wieder ne "normale" Endurogeo und kein komisches "Frauen brauchen eine komplett andere Geometrie") 
Nun kann ich halt zu den Liv Rädern nicht viel sagen, da ich noch keins gefahren bin und da der Verkäufer nicht nicht mal ansatzweise objektiv ist, bin ich etwas ratlos.
Wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit den Liv Enduros? Kann man die bergauftreten? 1x11 empfehlenswert? Oder haltet ihrgrundsätzlich nix von diesen Bikes? Auf was sollte ich bei der Beratung achten, was bei Männern eher keine so große Rolle spielt? 

Mein Tipp von Giant wäre das Trance gewesen, allroundiger, besser bergauf und trotzdem gut im Downhill. Komischerweise hat das der Verkäufer gar nicht vorgeschlagen. Der ist halt sehr auf der "Frauen verkauf ich nur die Liv-Räder" - Schiene. Wie findet ihr das? 

Sie ist 1,69m groß und wiegt ?keineAhnung? aber denk mal unter 60kg. 

Danke schon mal im Vorraus!


----------



## Mausoline (4. November 2016)

Kommt sie mit 1x11 der Hardtailcarbonrennfeile hinterher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (4. November 2016)

Eine Frau auf einem Mountainbike ist auch einfach nur ein Mensch auf einem Fahrrad. Sie ist wohl groß genug, dass sie bei ganz normalen Unisex-Rädern fündig wird, und nicht unbedingt auf "Lady" Räder in ganz kleinen Größen angewiesen ist. 
Also vergiss einfach ihr Geschlecht und berate sie ganz normal, so wie du jeden Kumpel beraten würdest 
Am wichtigsten ist doch eh eine Probefahrt. Kann der Händler nicht einfach mal alle in Frage kommenden Modelle in einer passenden Größe zur Probefahrt beschaffen? Da die Freundin schon länger fährt, wird sie ja sicher selbst auch schon ein wenig wissen, worauf sie Wert legt, und mit den Erkenntnissen aus dem Probesitzen auch entsprechend was anfangen können.


----------



## Aninaj (4. November 2016)

Ich halte (allgemein) nicht viel von diesen "Frauenbikes". Meistens sind sie bei gleichem Preis schlechter ausgestattet als das vergleichbare Herrenradl und die Farben sind... gewöhnungsbedürftig.

Daher würde ich ebenfalls nach einem "ganz normalen" Rad schauen und mir genau überlegen, was ich damit machen will. Das legt dann schon ganz gut fest, wohin die Reise gehen soll. 
Und die eierlegende Wollmilchsau hab ich leider noch nicht gefunden. Irgendeinen Kompromiss wird man wohl eingehen müssen


----------



## _Vader (5. November 2016)

ok danke, das mit den Frauenbikes und schlechterer Austattung weiß ich, deshalb hab ich ihr das Trance empfohlen. Probefahrt ist geplant. Jetzt steht nur noch 1x11 zur Debatte.


----------



## scylla (5. November 2016)

Spielt doch einfach mal mit dem Ritzelrechner rum.
http://www.ritzelrechner.de

Man kann da auch zwei Systeme vergleichen. Also einfach mal den bisherigen Antrieb und das geplante 1x11 System eingeben und schauen wo die Unterschiede sind.
Letztendlich muss man bei passend gewähltem Kettenblatt im Vergleich zu 2x10 eigentlich auf einen Gang verzichten. Ob man den dann tatsächlich vermisst ist die Frage. Und dann gibt es ja auch noch 11-46 Kassetten, damit hat man dann noch mehr Spreizung.

Es kommt halt immer darauf an, wie empfindlich man ist zwecks Spreizung und Gangsprüngen. Letztendlich lässt sich das ja bei einer Testfahrt auch einfach rausfinden, sowas kann man ja sogar auf der Proberunde um den Hof rausfinden. Bestenfalls das bisherige Fahrad mitnehmen und vergleichsfahren, im direkten Vergleich kann man auch auf dem Parkplatz merken, wie sich die Gangsprünge und die Übersetzungs-Bandbreite anfühlt.


----------



## Chrige (6. November 2016)

Meine Erfahrung ist, dass sowohl die Giants wie auch die Livs gute Räder sind. Ich fahre zwar nur Giant aber einige meiner Freundinnen fahren Liv Bikes und sind rundum zufrieden. Falls ich mich nicht täusche, ist hauptsächlich die Geo unterschiedlich. Auf den Liv sitzt man etwas aufrechter. Ob jede Frau dies mag, sei aber dahingestellt. Ich würde auch das Trance empfehlen. Ich habe selber eines im Keller stehen, obwohl ich inzwischen mehr auf dem Reign unterwegs bin. Aber berghoch ist das Reign schon ein Krampf. Ich habe mich gut an 1x11 gewöhnt. Ist zwar noch nicht perfekt abgestimmt, da ich mir manchmal noch einen kleineren Gang wünschen würde. Doch fahre ich auch so in den Allen rum.


----------



## bajcca (6. November 2016)

Wie @Chrige bin ich mit meinem Giant Reign sehr zufrieden. Es ist bergab eine echte Waffe, ein reinrassiges Enduro. Hochkurbeln geht natürlich auch, aber selbst mit guten Beinen ist man gegen ein Racehardtail nicht wirklich in Vorteil.
Mir war 1x11 für die Alpen zu hart und habe es auf 2x11 umgebaut. Bei Giant ist das beim 2016er Modell möglich gewesen, wie es bei den aktuellen aussieht weiß ich nicht. Das LIV Hail ist wie das Reign ein Enduro, das Steuerrohr minimal höher, wobei da das Reign schon sehr niedrig ist. Radstand einen Tick kürzer. 
Wenn Giant bzw. LIV würde ich mich auch für das Trance entscheiden, wenn es zur Fahrerin passt, und Sie es auch als Tourenrad einsetzen möchte. Wenn Sie es bergab hauptsächlich krachen lassen möchte, gerne auch mal im Bikepark fährt, dann ist das Hail sicher ein gutes Bike und hat sowohl Bikeparkfreigabe als auch lebenslange Garantie auf den Rahmen.


----------



## _Vader (8. November 2016)

Danke euch allen! 
Es ist das Trance geworden. Ist denke ich die beste Wahl, wenn sowohl hoch als auch runter ne Rolle spielt. Zumal auch Bikepark eigtl kein Thema ist. Da wäre das Hail oder Reign einfach ne Spur zu übertrieben gewesen, da es ja auch unter den Enduros eher zu den abfahrtslastigen gehört.
1x11 ist jetzt erst mal dran, mit nem 30er Kettenblatt. Denke probieren geht über studieren. Sie soll sich selber ne Meinng bilden und falls es zu groß oder zu wenig abgestuft in der Übersetzung sein sollte, bau ichs um zu 2x11.


----------

